# Question for skunk owners



## MoK3t (Aug 22, 2007)

What do you do with the spraying situation? I saw some wild ones in canada and they sprayed the cabin when a fox came too close. And its bad, real bad.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

Up until this year almost every pet skunk in the UK was descented and thus unable to spray. Almost all "whole" skunks in private hands are housed outdoors to prevent their household goods being ruined by the smell.

However with the Animal Welfare Act in place descenting has become illegal, which will (perhaps?) see a rise in the number of whole skunks being kept in private homes. Time will tell how people cope, but the key will be good socialisation from an early age to minimise the frequency of "sprayings" in my opinion.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

worth noting perhaps that the change in law is secondary legislation, not primary, and therefore, i am told, possibly subject to change/debate

N


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Here's hoping it stays that way too N.

CanI ask, as my research on skunks hasn't turned this up yet - does the change in diet being in captivity affect the pungency of a skunks' spray at all. With thier natural diet, is there anything known to particularly contribute to the smell or is it purely a machanism not affected by influences such as diet etc


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Its true, that the descenting law is in fact secondary legislation. With the right support from current skunk owners this could be over turned.

All the skunks that are still entire, l know of two males in Lincolnshire here in a rescue, l know them only too well as the refuge owner and l were sprayed by them a few years back, are kept outdoors.

There is a theory that entire or loaded skunks could be socialised at a young age to possibly prevent a spraying from occuring - indeed an interesting concept, but not entirely untrue, if not perhaps haphazardous?

As to whether keepers would wish to take on board these pyschologically trained not to spray youngsters - time indeed will tell - or alternatively those whom keep skunks both now and wishing to keep skunks in their future might wish to voice their opinions and display their support to possible campaigns aimed at this issue.

With potentially 600+ skunks in the UK at present, this number could in fact multiply greatly in the next few years alone, or decline over the next ten.

R
PKL

ps: And yes you are right, its not just really bad as a smell, its really, really bad!

Luckily, l was behind the intended victim and was able to discard my smell almost immediately and one week, however the victim was stained for eight, bless her.


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

TSKA Rory Matier said:


> Its true, that the descenting law is in fact secondary legislation. With the right support from current skunk owners this could be over turned.


That's very interesting.. whilst I knew it was secondary legislation I did not think there was much hope of it ever being overturned.. is there anything I can/should be doing as a keeper that would help Rory?


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

The smell isnt that bad Rory in my humble opinion but i do guess it depends on how much the person sprayed or the person in the vacinity of the spray likes wild garlic and onion as to how bad the smell actually is. I can tolerate it and from what I have smelt its not as bad as everyone makes out. (personal opinion) If you hate wild garlic and onion smells you will hate it as its similar but alot more potent. (goes back under her rock)

ahh just for the reconrd has anyone seen this link that was started and only one person has signed as of yet I found it while doing a wee google its an online petition, might be a start for the people that want to see desceting legalised.
Petition to: To Allow the De-scenting of Skunks.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Signed  (I think - it isn't showing my sig up but email saying it has been acepted????)

Shame there are not as many people siging it as other petitions though


----------



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

Hi Lou, 

No l had not seen it, but have just signed and will be adding it to the website.

many Thanks

Rory


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Signed and i made a thread for it too in General herp chat, hope you dont mind loulou.


----------

